# Building My Curing Chamber - Videos



## ikeo (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, So I decided to document the entire process ,over the last month or so, of I went through from buying my fridge to adding the necessary parts to make it a successful curing chamber. I wanted to go with a glass door fridge and really build it nice and clean looking so it looks like its just part of my house. I filmed the process. Eventually I will get it all detailed in writing but for now, if your interested, check out these videos on building my curing chamber!

*Part 1 -*  *Bought the chamber off of craigslist and cleaning it up.*



*Part 2 - Set up temperature controller and testing.*



*Part 3 - Building the Humidity Controller*



*Part 4 - Humidity Controller Design*



*Part 5 - Testing the Humidity Controller*



*Part 6 - Testing how the chamber runs.*



*Part 7 - Testing Duck Breast Prosciutto in the Chamber. Great easy way to kick off if everything is working properly.*



*Part 8 - Figured out how to sepearte the fan (that runs all the time) from the compressor for better air flow!*


 

*Part 9 - Cleaning up the wires. How I hid the power cords coming from the humidifier.*



*Part 10 - Successful curing of Pancetta and Bresaola and what I've learned so far.*



I'll add any more as I go. I am also converting an amazing under the stairs cellar in my house for conditions for curing too. So be on the look out for those. If you have any suggestions or questions let me know! Thanks for watching!


----------



## seahunt202 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, nice job!

That's pretty much what I had in mind to build one for myself.

I'd love to start making cured sausage but won't until I have a chamber.

You did a nice job on that....when I get around to making one, would you mind helping me along the way with advice if I need it ?


----------



## ikeo (Nov 30, 2014)

Absolutely! Anytime I'll try to share what I've learned.


----------

